# protection visa refused



## Gibson (Mar 24, 2010)

hello
I've been studying in australia for last 3 years and I had a life threatening situation when I went back to Srilanka. So when I returned I applied for protection visa and unfortunately it got rejected.

but I'm still studying in my international student visa and I'm planning to migrate still I cant go back to my country.
But to fully finish my course i neeed to extend my student visa. I'm not sure whether they will accept the student visa extension since I've got my protection visa refused.
plzz help.. I cant go back to SriLanka


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Gibson said:


> hello
> I've been studying in australia for last 3 years and I had a life threatening situation when I went back to Srilanka. So when I returned I applied for protection visa and unfortunately it got rejected.
> 
> but I'm still studying in my international student visa and I'm planning to migrate still I cant go back to my country.
> ...


If you're still complying with your existing student visa and have a course to finish, I would think you'll have a good chance of the student visa being extended if you can continue to meet eligibility requirements unless there is some other reason that you applied for the protection visa rather than in first place seeking the new student visa.


----------



## aussieaussie (Oct 19, 2010)

Gibson said:


> hello
> I've been studying in australia for last 3 years and I had a life threatening situation when I went back to Srilanka. So when I returned I applied for protection visa and unfortunately it got rejected.
> 
> but I'm still studying in my international student visa and I'm planning to migrate still I cant go back to my country.
> ...


From my understanding , you cannot have two visas at once. if you are currently on a student visa and are looking to apply for a protection visa then your student visa ceases and you are put on a bridging visa while your application is being processed. In most cases you cannot apply for another visa onshore once the protection visa has been refused. you would have to leave the country first to apply for another visa. what you could do is go for an appeal to the refugee tibunal and further to the minister.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

That may not be the case for whilst a bridging visa can be issued while another visa application is being processed, the initial visa will usually have had to expire first.
It sounds like he was already on his student visa when he applied for the Protection visa and on its rejection, if his student visa was still active it would remain so.


----------

